# Pimp my Ghost Powerkid 20



## nadrealista (10. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe  für meinen Sohn (6  Jahre alt)  nach viel hin und her ein neues Fahrrad gekauft. Am Ende wurde es ein Ghost Powerkid 20. Laut Hersteller wiegt das  Teil 10,8kg. Mein kleiner fuhr bis dahin mit einem Kinderrad 16" und Rücktrittbremse durch die Gegend und mit der Zeit  wurde das Rad zu klein  und  nicht mehr so wirklich  fahrbar.

Nun versuche ich  mich als blutiger  Anfänger  im Thema  Tuning und versuche  nun das Rad etwas im Gewicht zu optimieren. Bin nicht wirklich handwerklich begabt und definitiv kein Experte. Also bitte ich um  Verzeihung  das möglicherweise auch einfache Fragen meinerseits  gestellt werden und das Ergebnis in keinster  Weise  an die tollen Bikes die andere Väter auf die Strasse bringen. Aber ich  gebe mein bestes .

Also die ersten  Schritte sind getan. Habe zuerst den Standfuss abgebaut. Wiegt ganze 230g. Heute  kamen neue Pedale drauf. Diese habe ich hier  im Forum als eine der Empfehlungen gefunden. IUnd zwar die AEST PDA07 (http://www.ebay.de/itm/110949078594...49&var=410136717956&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT). Hatte Glück und habe diese für 40 EUR bekommen. 
Alles gewogen natürlich. Die Plastik Pedale die im orginal mitgeliefert wird wiegt das Stück 125g. Die oben genannte Pedale liegt bei 85. also immerhin 80g gespart. Abgesehen davonn sieht das Bike nun auch viel besser aus.
Hier die  Bilder und bevor Shitstorm losgeht: mein Junior wollte  um jeden Preis goldene Pedale haben und da es sein Bike  ist werden auch  seine Wünsche berücksichtigt.
P.S.: jetzt verstehe ich die ganzen Tuner  hier 












also aktuell sind wir bei -300g vom orginal Zustand. Als nächstes sind Reifen dran. Die Mow Joe als klare Empfehlung hier.

Weitere Vorschläge was man als Anfänger relativ leicht umsetzten kann und  auch noch im  vernünftigem  finanziellem  Rahmen sind willkommen.

Grüße


----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2014)

Wenn Du mit den Mow Joes Gewicht sparen willst, nimmst Du sicher nicht die breiteste Version. Dann könntest Du die Schläuche tauschen gegen Schwalbe SV 6A, die sollen 65g wiegen. Hab ich für mein geplantes Moskito Tuning auch auf der Liste. Wenn Dir der zu knapp ist (eigentlich nur bis 1.5 bzw. max. 1.75 gedacht), spart der 7C mit 95g sicherlich noch was gegenüber den verbauten Schläuchen ein.

Insgesamt wird das Gewichtstuning bei nicht vorhandener Restekiste teuer und lohnt sich nicht unbedingt. Wenn die Federgabel kein Muss ist, kannst Du hier recht viel sparen, wenn Du denn eine passende leichte Starrgabel findest. Ansonsten Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, LRS, Kassette... alles mal demontieren, wiegen und Austausch abwägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. April 2014)

Shitstorm wegen goldener Pedalen... hätte mein Bengel auch genommen, hätte ich ihn wählen lassen.  Nee, dafür nicht. Aaaaaber

Federgabel am 20er??? Du hast ja schon hier herumgelesen und weißt daher, was die meisten davon halten... Ich gehe davon aus, daß auch hier der Sohn ununununbedingt....  DAS hätte ich ihm richtig untersagt und madig geredet, weil die nicht nur unnütz und untauglich ist, sondern ein glattes Kg (bei leichten Gabeln auch deren 1 1/2) zuviel auf den Rippen hat.

Mein erster Tip wäre daher: Gabel suchen, spart viel Gewicht - und vermutlich viel Ärger, weil die Dinger nicht richtig funktionieren. Allerdings ist die 20"-Gabelsuche (gibt's 'nen eigenen Thread zu) alles andere als einfach.

Ansonsten: mit den naheliegendsten Dingen hast du ja schon angefangen. So fängt fast jeder an...  Bei allem weiteren lohnt es sich, ein Teil abzubauen und zu wiegen, dir aus irgendeinem 20er tuning-Thread ein leichteres herauszusuchen und  zu überlegen, ob es dir den Aufpreis wert ist.

Nur mal als Beispiel: Vorbau von KCNC wiegt unter 100g bei ca. 20 Euro, für den Lenker und die Sattelstütze (+100g) gilt in etwa das gleiche. Sattel, Tretlager, Innenlager etc. pp. Am Ende, wenn du soweit kommst, wirst du dich fragen, ob du nicht doch besser einen Rahmen gekauft hättest und ihn aufgebaut. Oder du hast wirklich nur vor, ein paar einfach zu auszubauende Dinge zu tauschen, ist auch okay, dann wirst du aber nicht viel unter 10kg kommen.

Viel Spaß weiterhin,

Oliver


----------



## nadrealista (11. April 2014)

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Tipps. Werde mir dies genauer anschauen am Wochenende. Das mit dem Rahmen war eine Überlegung allerdings hätte ich mir das nicht zugetraut da ich wirklich nicht so begabt bin für das Schrauben . Und mein kleiner hätte dann mind. 1 Jahr auf sein neues Rad gewartet. Im Prinzip fühlt es sich jetzt schon Pudelwohl und genießt die Ausfahrten. Der Kauf hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt. Nun will ich noch das optimieren was im Rahmen des aus meiner Sicht machbaren liegt.

Dieses Thema soll einfach allen unentschlossenen und Anfängern wie mir mut machen sich an das Thema ran zu machen. Zusätzlich will ich dann mit der Zeit die Ghost Powerkid 20 orginal Teile die Gewichte hier protokollieren da ich im Net nichts gefunden habe.

Hoffe das ich bald Updates liefern kann.
Greets.


----------



## nadrealista (11. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel: Vorbau von KCNC wiegt unter 100g bei ca. 20 Euro,
> 
> Oliver



welche genau ist das? Diese hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KCNC-Vorbau-Fly-Ride-31-8mm-110mm-/390513985873
laut dem Link oben 125g


----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

Ja, genau, der Fly ride. Der wiegt in 80 oder 60mm, wie ihn die meisten für Kinderräder nehmen, 100g oder darunter. Mit Titanschrauben 88.


----------



## Jobike (11. April 2014)

nadrealista schrieb:


> welche genau ist das? Diese hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/KCNC-Vorbau-Fly-Ride-31-8mm-110mm-/390513985873
> laut dem Link oben 125g



Wirst aber eher die Version für 25,4 nehmen,  nicht die OS für 31,8.


----------



## nadrealista (11. April 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Wirst aber eher die Version für 25,4 nehmen,  nicht die OS für 31,8.


dann ist es wohl diese hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KCNC-FLY-RID..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4d19b76a33

muss mal schauen das ich das Orginalteil wiege. Die hier liegt bei 118g laut der Anzeige.

Gruß


----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

100mm sind aber ziemlich lang für ein 20er. Nimmst du 60, bist du bei 100g. Schau mal in meine Tabelle, da stehen auch andere Sachen mit Gewichten und Bezugsquellen.


----------



## Jobike (11. April 2014)

Bei bike-components.de ist der Vorbau günstiger.
Hab erst vor 2 Wochen einen gekauft.


----------



## nadrealista (16. April 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Bei bike-components.de ist der Vorbau günstiger.
> Hab erst vor 2 Wochen einen gekauft.



klasse danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (30. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

das kommt als nächstes drauf. Orginalgewicht in der Packung sind 200g. Wird noch gekürzt. Sollte dann auf 160g kommen oder so. Hier das Bild:




dazu noch neuer Schnellspanner Gewicht 38g. Orginalteile wiege ich nach dem Umbau und poste es wieder hier.

Gruß


----------



## nadrealista (30. April 2014)

Falls jemand hier mitliest. Brauche eine Empfehlung für Griffe. Die mitgelieferten sehen einfach nicht gut aus. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen. Ideal wäre es in Gold (damit es bisl zu den Pedalen passt  ) oder Blau.

Danke schon mal


----------



## nadrealista (5. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,

und wieder eine Frage von mir. Kann mir jemand Kurbel empfehlen? Das wäre als nächstes dran. Welche Länge nimmt man da? Wie bekomme ich raus welche Kette ich benötige. Ist bei der Kurbel das Kettenblatt dabei? Muss das Lager innen auch getauscht werde.
Lese schon seit einigen Abenden die Threads hier durch komme aber noch nicht auf eine Lösung. Das wäre nämlich das nächste was ich tauschen würde


----------



## nadrealista (12. Mai 2014)

Neue Sattelstütze ist  montiert. Orginal Sattelstütze wiegt 275g. Die obige  gekürzt 150g. Gespart also weitere 125g.

bisher also 435g gespart.


----------



## stevens28/2 (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,

bei den Daten würde ich auch die Gabel tunen...ich werde an dem Cube 200 meiner Tochter auf einen Schlag wohl 400-500g sparen
Werde eine im nächsten Monat bestellen.

vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage!
Wir können Ihnen die Gabel des 20" Rades in mattschwarz für 49€ incl. Steuer anbieten. Das Gewicht liegt bei 530Gramm. Schaftlänge 175mm.
1 1/8" und 33,5cm Mitte Achse bis Konussitz..

http://www.kubikes.de/20-zoll.html

Olli


----------



## Mamara (13. Mai 2014)

Ich find Kubikes immer besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadrealista (13. Mai 2014)

Hi Stevens,

die Gabel nur  49 EUR? taugt  die was? bekommt man die bremsen und alles da drauf  befestigt? bitte um Bericht was der Gwichtsunterschied war zu  der Orginal Gabel.

Danke und  Gruß


----------



## stevens28/2 (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich hatte die Kubikes gefunden und dachte erst: "wow, da hätte ich mir meinen Aufbau fast sparen können", wobei ich dann doch hoherwertige MTB Teile verbaut habe. Doch das geringe Gewicht hat mich schon interessiert und so habe ich mal wegen der Gabel angefragt. Bei  dem Cube 200 war dies noch das Teil was viel wiegt (1080g Stahl) und was anderswo doch eher mit 80€ zu teuer war. Ich bekam dann die Rückmeldung wie oben...49€ 530g in Mattschwarz. Somit kann ich zum Cube dann mal ca.500g sparen! Was die Qualität usw. angeht kann ich nichts sagen, ich denke aber die beiden Herren von Kubikes sind an der Praxis dran und werden sicher kein Murks verkaufen.
Gabel KUbikes 6061 T6 Aluminium, Mattschwarz
Wenn ich der erste sein werde, dann gibt es sicher ein Bericht dazu!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## nadrealista (14. Mai 2014)

noch eine Frage zu der Gabel. Ich fahre mit meinem Junior mittlerweile regelmäßig off road. Schotter und Waldwege. Brauchen die Kids die Federgabel? Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Oft gelesen das die Feder eh nicht funktioneirt.

Gruß


----------



## stevens28/2 (14. Mai 2014)

Bei einem 20" Bike sehe is so gut wie keine Federgabel die leicht ist, funktioniert oder einfach Sinn mach, da die Kids sich eher dort bewegen wo eine Federgabel noch nicht unbedingt gebraucht wird. Meine Tochter hat bei 18kg Körpergewicht einfach wenig Luft in Vorderreifen, ich weiß nicht wieviel..schätze so 1,2 bar. Die First Air soll bei den 24"ern dann wohl schon gut funktionieren!


----------



## nadrealista (14. Mai 2014)

mein Sohn (6 wiegt 25kg). Und wir fahren schon Schotterwege. So wie vor paar Tagen hier im Urlaub in der  Heimat. Aber 500g sparen  reizt mich  schon  sehr..


----------



## Mamara (14. Mai 2014)

Gegenüber der Federgabel kannste wohl eher 1500g sparen.


----------



## nadrealista (14. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Gegenüber der Federgabel kannste wohl eher 1500g sparen.



1,5kg??? die  wird  als nächstes getauscht..


----------



## Mamara (14. Mai 2014)

Ja so um die 2Kilo haben die meisten 20" Federgabeln doch, kannst ja mal wiegen. Und wenn die Starrgabel dann 550g wiegt...


----------

